# "Mapping areas of operation of Mexican criminal groups"



## longknife (Nov 17, 2012)

. Michele Coscia and Viridiana Rios







How Drug Cartels Conquered Mexico [MAPS] -- Business Insider

It is now possible to see the conquest of drug cartels over Mexico.

Viridiana Rios and Michele Coscia of Harvard University created a program called MOGO that searches specialized blogs, local newspapers and Google News for references to the different cartels, their locations and their influence between 1999 and 2011.

The results show how since 2006&#8212;when Mexican President Felipe Calderon declared an all-out war against drug traffickers in the country&#8212; the cartels have only gotten stronger. Meanwhile, more than 100,000 Mexicans have been killed.

Read more ....http://www.businessinsider.com/how-7-drug-cartels-conquered-mexico-2012-11?op=1 

Comment: Bottom line .... Mexico is losing the drug war .... and some may even say that they have lost it.

*Mexico's new conservative president takes office in December and has declared he will no longer accept the current situation. The Mexican army and marines will be called out to man checkpoints and work to ensure corruption among the civilian police is dealt with. We can only hope this will work.*


----------



## waltky (Dec 19, 2012)

Uh-oh, sounds like new Mexican gov't. getting ready to throw in the towel, let drug cartels run rampant...

*Mexico's war on cartels made drug crisis worse, says new government*
_Wednesday 19 December 2012 - Strategy of killing gang leaders has led to proliferation of smaller and more dangerous groups, says new attorney general_


> The fracturing of Mexico's organised crime syndicates by a government-led crackdown on drug cartels has created between 60 and 80 new trafficking gangs, according to the nation's attorney general  far more than were active six years ago.   Speaking on Mexican radio on Tuesday, the attorney general, Jesús Murillo Karam, said former president Felipe Calderón's efforts to stamp out drug trafficking by going after the kingpins had only succeeded in splintering the gangs, spawning many smaller and more dangerous criminal syndicates.  The critique extended an attack by President Enrique Peña Nieto's new government on Calderón's security policy, which focused on killing and capturing the heads of cartels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

